#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  زواج جمال مبارك 4مايو وبيزنيس الزواج اراضى وفيلا وقصور ومنتجعات وارض قلعه الكبش ؟؟

## طارق محمد مجدى

جمال مبارك (44سنه) والانسه خديجه الجمال(24سنه) فى اخر صور لهم الشهر الماضى بدار الاوبرا

اعلن رسميا عن زواج جمال مبارك على الانسه خديجه الجمال وذالك يوم 4مايو القادم فى حفل لن يحضره الا افراد الاسرتين ؟
وقد تم اقامه عش الزوجيه فى جناح خاص ملحق بمنزل الرئيس اشرف على اعداده وزير الاسكان الاسبق محمد ابراهيم سليمان وقد استعان بمهندسى تصميم من مكتب هندسى فى ولايه دنفر الامريكيه ؟
هذا الخبر وضع حدا للاشاعات التى تطايرت فى وقت سابق ؟ ويرى خبراء ان هذه الزيجه استكمالا للشكل الاجتماعى الذى يناسب رئيس جمهوريه اقترب كثيرا من مقعد ابوه الرئاسى ؟

والعروس خريجه الجامعه الامريكيه كريمه السيد محمود الجمال وهو احد اهم مقاولى القصور فى المنطقه وهى عضوه بنادى هليوبوليس وكان اللقاء الاولى فى قريه (ريبكا اندريا ) فى الساحل الشمالى العام الماضى ؟ وقد حازت العروس السيده الاولى قريبا على رضا السيده الاولى حاليا بالقدر الكافى ؟
وقد تواردت اخبار عن بيزنيس الصفقه فقد تم تخصيص 15كيلو مترات بطول شاطىء مرسى مطروح بعد سيدى عبد الرجمن بثلاثه كيلو بالامر المباشر للوالد العروس بسعر 25جنيه للمتر وسدد (الحما) رجل الاعمال 25%من قيمه الارض والباقى سيتم سداده على 5سنوات كما تقول جريده الرايه ؟
وتوةاردت انباء عن السماح باقامه منطقه قصور مغلقه على طريق الاسكندريه الصحراوى بعد القريه الذكيه بطول 45كيلو سبق للدوله واجهزتها ان تكبدت فيها ملايين الجنيهات لزراعتها ومدها بكل الخدمات الحيويه وسيكون الاقامه بموافقه امنيه فى هذه المنطقه ؟
وتقول جريده الدستور اليوميه ان اراضى قلعه الكبش ستدخل ضمن الصفقه حيت تتوارد اخبار مؤكده عن انه تم التخصيص فعلا لرجل الاعمال بواقع 200جنيه للمتر ؟
وكان رجل الاعمال قد اقام حفله كبيره من شهرين احتفالا بنتهاءه من اقامه منطقه قصور وفيلات وصلت ثمنها الى الوحده الواحده من الفيلا الى مليون ونصف الجنيه ام القصور فقد وصل الثمن الى 15مليون جنيه ؟
وكان الرئيس مبارك قد زار دول الخليج العربى لدعوه الامراء للحضور فى حفل الخطوبه الماضى 
 اطرف ماقيل فى هذا الشأن تعليق للكاتب المبدع اسامه انور عكاشه فى جريده الحياه اللندانيه فى هل يغير الزواج الانسان فقال نعم يغيره للاسوء؟

المجلس نايم 

والحكومه نايمه؟


والشعب

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اهلا استاذ محمد
**********************
اة منه الخاين الغشاش و انا الي فضلت مستنياه العمر دة كلة و في الاخر يتجوز واحدة تانية
يخونة لما كنا نلعب زمان في حضانة لجنة السياسات , يخونة لعبة الدستور و  لعبة الاحزاب  و  لعبة الخصخصة .
بقي كدة يا جيمي دي اخرتها ههههههههههههههههه.
بس حقيقي نفسي هي مالها بتبصله بقرف كدة ليه دي باين عليها حتطلع ذنب الشعب كلة .

----------


## عزة نفس

شكرا استاذ محمد
 على الموضوع الجيد والف  الف مبروك عقبالك 
حبيبتي بنت مصريه 
هوني عليكي معلش كل شيء قسمه ونصيب هههههههههه
وعلى فكره هي هتبصله بقرف ليه طب ده عريس زي القمر والله بجد ده حتى طالع من عينيه  بس يلا حلال عليها اهي ارزاق ياستي

----------


## mattar2222

ملعون أبوه واااااااااااااااااااطي

----------


## greet5

الحكومة اتجوزت المال قصدى السلطة مع رجال الاعمال وعمالين ينهبوا فى ارض وممتلكات 80 مليون نسمه والى متى الى متى الى متى ............. اسفة دخلت فى باب غير الخطوبة 
انت جميل يا جمال ولكن فى عين الامريكان فقط والله مهما تعمل ال80 ميلون من قلبهم بيقولوا غير كده 
الى جمال والجمال وغيرهم فى النهاية فرعون مات وموسى مات والكل سوف يموت يمكن انت تموت قبل ابوك الله اعلم كل شىء مكتوب فى اللوح المحفوظ قبل ما يخلق الله عز وجل آدم افرح قليلا واحزن كثيييييييييييرا فى الخلود والله اعلم

----------


## amshendy

ممكن سؤال
ايه الاخبار ؟

----------


## الشاعر نور

عندما تتحالف السياسة مع رأس المال
عندما يتحالف رجال السياسة مع رجال الأعمال
يبقى ضحية هذا التحالف هو الشعب...
يبقى الضحايا هما الفقرا و بسطاء الناس...


بس يا ترى مين هيبقى رئيس مصر الجاي...

جمال و خديجة الجمال ... و لا ..... أيمن نور و جميلة اسماعيل

نفسي تتعمل مسابقة على الفضائيات و رسائل Sms  عشان نعرف مين الفايز ؟؟؟

ان غداً لناظره لقريب...

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا اخ طارق يا انا كنت فاكره ان الهدايا اكتر من كده 
و يا عالم لما ينجب و يجيب صبيان و بنات هياخد ايه
و احب اقول للاخ الشاعر نور 
بقى بعد اللى حصل لايمن نور فى السجن تتفتكر هيبقى فى نفس للرئاسه*

----------

